# Who is buying Interceptor......



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

on-line without prescription?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was actually just looking at that a few minutes ago. From what I saw you either need an Rx, or the places that sell it without are out of stock "long term."


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it's a U.S. law thing.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

It is with rx only in the US. most vets won't give an rx unless the animal has been on it nonstop or had a recent fecal test. Because if your dog has worms and they take it, it will make them violently I'll. This is part what I've read, part my vet.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh, and there was a production stoppage a while back. Not sure of the status now.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Interceptor is made by the same drug company that makes Excedrin which got yanked from shelves due to opiates being found in a couple of batches. FDA shut them down. Won't be back up to full production until next year. Just read a story on it this morning.


----------

